# Socially anxious comedian



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

he talks about it after 6 minutes or so but i suggest you to watch the whole thing :}


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome !

Didn't knew I laughed so hard about the problem that has f*cked my life. That part starts at 6.20.


But what I didn't understand it's why the other people were laughing if they don't know how social anxiety is like ? Ofc the guy made good jokes, but still, they all had to do with SA.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for that, it really cheered me up! I really like that guy.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Ha ha, that was awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Awesome !
> 
> Didn't knew I laughed so hard about the problem that has f*cked my life. That part starts at 6.20.
> 
> But what I didn't understand it's why the other people were laughing if they don't know how social anxiety is like ? Ofc the guy made good jokes, but still, they all had to do with SA.


Everyone can relate to this because they have experienced awkwardness at some point in their lives, but us socially anxious people experience it all day everyday.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow this was so great. I could relate so much to everything and the way he described it was hilarious.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## fading (Nov 12, 2010)

ROFL. This is amazing  I do so many of those things. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## darkeclipse (May 16, 2012)

i also really liked that! saved it on my ytube channel


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

That's hilarious XD


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

That guy is hilarious! 

One of the funniest things I've seen in a while! 
Was really tired when I watched it so that cat impression just killed me...:lol :lol


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Haha, had me laughing


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope we writes more this is gold.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sooooooo funny!!!! Thanks!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

The ending with the stomach sounds and IBS had me cracking up so loud LOL. It sounded exactly like me because that always happens to me.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

haha what a legend


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm glad someone is getting something positive out of having SA!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

who knows more videos with this guy ? post them here


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

omg i needed this. first time ive actually felt happy and lighthearted in awhile. but tbh this guy is probly just shy


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

"and those people are on cocaine" ahahahahahahh


----------

